# Best Homemade Tools >  Shop Putterer

## pauladan@magtech.ca

Though I have for some time now being enjoying the posts on this forum, I have not posted anything myself. The following videos are an example of the kind of puttering I like to do:

----------

Andyt (Feb 14, 2019),

baja (Apr 3, 2019),

big o (Dec 14, 2017),

gunsgt1863 (Dec 13, 2017),

Jon (Sep 25, 2015),

lavern s (Feb 13, 2019),

NortonDommi (Dec 13, 2017),

nova_robotics (Mar 4, 2021),

Paul Jones (Sep 28, 2015),

PJs (Sep 29, 2015),

volodar (Nov 16, 2018)

----------


## kbalch

Hi Dan,

Welcome!  :Welcome: 

That link goes to your Facebook timeline, not to your videos. Now you've gone and piqued our interest; let's see those vids!  :Cool: 

What sort of puttering have you been doing? Anything interesting on your build horizon currently?

Ken

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Thanks so much, Ken. I have changed the video links, so please let me know what you think! I have done some vehicle/quad/motorcycle/snowmobile rebuilding, built a few trailers, and have a go-cart in the shop right now for the grandkids. Thanks for your reply!

----------


## mklotz

> Thanks so much, Ken. I have changed the video links, so please let me know what you think! I have done some vehicle/quad/motorcycle/snowmobile rebuilding, built a few trailers, and have a go-cart in the shop right now for the grandkids. Thanks for your reply!



Both links say "Sorry, this content isn't available right now".

I have not, and never will, join Facebook so that may be the problem. I doubt that I'm alone in that respect.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 8, 2016)

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Ok Ken. Could you please try it again for me? I have made Youtube links.

----------


## Frank S

Both links worked for me

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Thanks for letting me know, Frank!

----------


## Frank S

Now that you have your machine running and doing the job you intended for it to do It would be a really good idea to fabricate some guards to protect you and the machine's inner works from flying debris. A focus on safety should always be first and foremost on any machine build and doubly so on the more complex builds
That said it is a nice build Probably a lot more fun than running down to the nearest Stil or Honda dealer and buying 3 5 ft long sickle bar hedge trimmers then mounting them to a framework.

----------


## kbalch

> Thanks so much, Ken. I have changed the video links, so please let me know what you think! I have done some vehicle/quad/motorcycle/snowmobile rebuilding, built a few trailers, and have a go-cart in the shop right now for the grandkids. Thanks for your reply!



Video links work fine now.

Very creative engineering. I've never even considered something like that hedge trimmer, but with the world's longest hedge in your yard, I can see where you'd need it!  :Lol: 

I'd feel better, though, with guards placed over all the many moving components. Belts, gears, chains, and blades. I'm a notorious "safety first" guy, but I've seen the results of the other philosophy up close. Very messy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cool tool!!  :Thumbs Up: 

Ken

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2015)

----------


## Jon

Looks beautiful! Very original too. With over 20,000 homemade tools listed here, I don't believe we've ever seen such an invention.

I'm glad you shot the video before putting guards in place. That thing is mesmerizing to watch  :Clapping:

----------


## DIYer

Interesting builds, pauladan. Welcome to the forums!  :Welcome:

----------


## Wmrra13

You are my hero!

Thanks for posting.

----------


## crahar

I think that you have outdone yourself on this build, excellent build. I've never seen a commercial version of one of these, maybe you could go into business or patent it and sell the ideal.

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Thanks Ken! This version of the trimmer uses a 13 horse engine I found for $70. Otherwise, everything else comes from pieces I had lying around or fashioned on the lathe. The original version used sickle cutters, but after 5 seasons the pitman arm drive for the top cutter finally did in the engine mount and cracked the crankcase of the gear-reduced 7 horse I was using (another cast-away engine I picked up and rebuilt). I knew that re-designing the trimmer this way would be much more dangerous, and yes, proper guards need to be built for it - though that will probably have to wait now until next spring. Dan.

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Thanks Jon! I don't know that I will be getting to the guards now until next spring as the trimmer is parked for the season now. I have started as I had to install a guard to keep the trash from flying directly at the engine, and I have ideas for the others...

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Thanks Crahar. I have had many suggest I should produce more of them, and my response always is "Do you really think Occupational Health and Safety wouldn't have something to say about that?" :Smile:  It has been a project I have pursued out of my own curiosity, and because when I first suggested the idea a few years ago at coffee after service one Sunday the guys just laughed. So, of course, then the challenge was on!

----------


## crahar

Looks to me like you won that challenge and had the last laugh.

----------


## Gadgeteer

A remarkable machine... never seen anything like it. I can imagine the pleasure you feel every time you use it. Now, instead of cursing the hedge growth, I'll bet you water the hell out of it, so you can use your trimmer (right? :Smile: ).

----------


## Paul Jones

Now that is a cool tool! Looking forward to seeing your other tool inventions and welcome.

Paul Jones

----------


## DIYer

Thanks pauladan! We've added your Hedge Trimmer to our Farm and Garden  category, as well as to your builder page: pauladan's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Hedge Trimmer
 by pauladan

tags: engine, saw, pulley, blade, sprocket

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Thanks Paul!

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

Yes, do find the trimmer satisfying to use, especially this version of it as the previous version with sickle cutters was very high maintenance and did not do a great job on the sides of the hedge. I have had a number of people ask if it can be raised and lowered for different heights. I certainly have thought about that, but I think I would have to incorporate hydraulics to do it. So, as it stands it cuts my hedge the way I want the hedge to look and that is fine for now.

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 30, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Hi Dan,

That's one incredible, Rube Goldberg-type device! Your Hedge Trimmer is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:

 
 
Just let me have (via PM) your details (size, color choice, and mailing address for the shirt) and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## Latinrascal

That machine is ingenious without a doubt. Boy oh boy to add a hydraulic system to adjust height and side pitch would be outstanding  :Smile:  but as it sits its completely awesome. As seen on that video it takes a very time consuming, tideous and back breaking chore and turns it into a quick Sunday afternoon cruise down the lane.

----------


## pauladan@magtech.ca

You're right. I have to admit that before I used to dread the weekly hedge trimming job with the handheld trimmer, but now I kind of look forward to it!

----------


## Toolmaker51

Oop's, delayed my intended location!

----------


## Toolmaker51

Marv stated;
I have not, and never will, join Facebook so that may be the problem. I doubt that I'm alone in that respect.[/QUOTE]

Well, there's at least two of us. I am in total agreement. The opinion is based on comments of users, and rather over simplified due to lack of interest. Those users aren't all that content, many restrict potential contacts, or wind up bailing out completely.
The idea that commercial enterprises, branches of the military, cosmetics, and so on shill BS on the 'dime' of not necessarily interested parties confounds me. Sure, the originators rake in profits, but so what. I see 'apps' the same way; where something like a customer thinks a service is being performed on their behalf...but they are just substitutes and uncompensated for performing tasks that a letter or phone call used to do. Anyone tried one of those techniques lately?

----------


## volodar

> Now that you have your machine running and doing the job you intended for it to do It would be a really good idea to fabricate some guards to protect you and the machine's inner works from flying debris. A focus on safety should always be first and foremost on any machine build and doubly so on the more complex builds
> That said it is a nice build Probably a lot more fun than running down to the nearest Stil or Honda dealer and buying 3 5 ft long sickle bar hedge trimmers then mounting them to a framework.



I would assume that the sheet of plywood mounted behind the tractor is the main blades' guard. That, and a standing instruction for everyone to stay inside the house while hedger is operating!

What is the purpose of the hedge?

----------


## neilbourjaily

Beautiful. Terrific in conceptualization and execution. You made a fine observation regarding the coarser blades cutting better. Consider the hedger topper used in citrus groves displayed here just a few days ago. The blades are about 1/4 tpi. The living bush is very pliable across the branches. They'll ride a closer tpi such as the plywood blade as opposed to being chopped by the coarser blade.

----------

